# [risolto] Intel Pro Wireless IPW2100

## krono

rieccomi qua con un nuovo problema..  :Smile:  il mio portatile ha montata una scheda wireless intel de lmodello ipw2100

```
02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
```

dopo aver messo i driver, il firmware e wireles-tools ho caricato anche i moduli nel kernel per la chiave wep e la wpa

```
CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set
```

a questo punto ho provato ad agganciarmi alla rete domestica e non andava....dicendomi ciò..

```
# iwconfig eth1 key F3C476DCAB

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
```

sinceramente non saprei il motivo di questo errore...

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                113184  2

drm                    69396  3 radeon

ieee80211_crypt_wep     7936  2

ipw2100               115812  0

ieee80211              44396  1 ipw2100

ieee80211_crypt         8320  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

snd_intel8x0           30492  0

snd_ac97_codec         91552  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                6016  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                63620  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

i2c_i801               11024  0

i2c_core               22016  1 i2c_i801

snd_timer              19972  1 snd_pcm

snd                    42084  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

intel_agp              23956  1

agpgart                28616  2 drm,intel_agp
```

questi sono i moduli, e facendo dmesg mi dice:

```
[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x12] "=====QUERY_42====="

ieee80211_crypt_wep: could not allocate crypto API arc4

eth1: could not initialize WEP: load module ieee80211_crypt_wep

[ACPI Debug]  String: [0x12] "=====QUERY_42====="
```

non so dove mettere le mani...ho ricompilato 200 volte ma non ho risolto..

Cerca di caricare un modulo che in realtà ha già..   :Shocked: 

grazie in anticipo.  :Smile: Last edited by krono on Wed Nov 14, 2007 9:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

 *krono wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ieee80211_crypt_wep: could not allocate crypto API arc4
> 
> 

 

Non sono assolutamente un esperto, ma hai controllato tra le opzioni di crittografia in menuconfig?

Inoltre (lo so, è banale, ma capita più spesso di quanto si creda) ti sei ricordato ad ogni cambio di impostazioni di ricompilare (make clean && make && make modules_install) il kernel, di metterlo in boot col nome corretto e di riavviare?

----------

## krono

i passi che ho fatto soo i seguenti:

```
#make menuconfig
```

e ho abilitato tutte le possibilità nel campo crittografia,

```
#make clean && make -j2 && make modules_install

#cp archh/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel
```

fatto ciò ho anche ricreato il file modules.conf con 

```
#update-module
```

pensavo di aver fatto bene...oltretutto cerca un modulo che appare in lsmod...è questo che mi lascia perplesso...

----------

## koma

prova con:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cp .config ../config_funz

# make clean

# make mrproper

# cp ../config_funz .config

# make oldconfig

# make all -j2

# make modules_install

# modules-update

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel

# echo "Voilat"
```

----------

## krono

ho fatto uno script con quei comandi...ma purtroppo riavvio e accade ciò..

```
# iwconfig eth1 essid Sitecom

# iwconfig eth1 key XXXXXXXX

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

# modules-update

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

# update-modules

# iwconfig eth1 key XXXXXXXX

Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :

    SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.

```

----------

## skypjack

Scusa una domanda extra, ma il supporto per quella scheda non è già integrato nel kernel?

Mi riferisco al tuo primo post, perché sembra che usi pacchetti esterni.

ps: prova a compilare il supporto ieee direttamente nel kernel, NON come modulo.

----------

## GiRa

Il firmware si installa da portage.

I driver si installano dal kernel.

Imposta come moduli TUTTI i moduli crittografici che ancora non hai selezionato e vivrai tranquillo.

----------

## krono

si si il firmware l'avevogià messo...ricompilando i moduli direttamente nel kernel va! quindi posso ritenermi soddisfatto, anche se non capisco ancora per quale motivo prima non andasse..

Grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## skypjack

 *krono wrote:*   

> si si il firmware l'avevogià messo...ricompilando i moduli direttamente nel kernel va! quindi posso ritenermi soddisfatto, anche se non capisco ancora per quale motivo prima non andasse..
> 
> Grazie ancora 

 

Parli dei moduli per ieee, come ti ho suggerito?

Lo stesso problema l'ho riscontrato con la mia scheda e quella che ti ho fornito è la soluzione che, per me, ha funzionato.

Sul perché, ad essere sincero, non mi sono soffermato molto per mancanza di tempo.

----------

## krono

ho semplicemente ricompilato il kernel mettendo i moduli che usava la scheda di rete da <M> a <*> (penso la differenza sia che li metta direttamente dentro il kernel e non li carica separatamente come moduli)...ora cmq non mi da più lo stesso errore quindi lo ritengo risolto ^^ grazie ancora a tutti  :Smile:  era il problema principale per cui non tenevo gentoo....ora ho campo libero  :Very Happy: 

----------

